# Unfinished toppers



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a number of unfinished sticks and carvings that will probably remain unfinished. Here are three in various stages.

Indian w/ eagle headdress carved out of an apricot limb given to me by a friend.

An African w/ feather headdress and ear hoops. I stopped to figure out how to carve his cloth tied at the shoulder and didn't finish.

A rabbit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pity you didnt manage to get them complete on a shank look good


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

it's a shame they are not on poles, the eagle/indian woudl make one fine pole.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like that Ron. And thanks for posting the pictures in the gallery you have made some nice sticks!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very interesting pieces. I am with Gloops the Native American with the eagle really would "pop" on a stick!


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your really nice comments. Yes, it's too bad that I didn't get a chance to finish them and get them mounted on some sticks. I've been thinking a lot about what to do with them. I gave my power tools away to a friend and I may ask him to drill out the sticks and toppers and maybe even do the gluing and sanding. Then, all I have to do is find somebody to finish the carving and it will be ready to go. LOL!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Your unfinished work is better than a lot of finished carvings I've seen. Nice looking work.

Rodney


----------

